# Lawn Care Books



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

What are your favorite? Here are mine:

The Lawn Bible - David R Mellor - He's fenway's master groundskeeper so he has a lot of info and stories. I liked the one where he found a fish on the field and learned it swam up the drain and onto the field during a high tide.

Turfgrass Weed Control for Professionals 2017 Edition - Purdue Extension - This has great details on weeds, including photos. It's also up to date on the latest weed control.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@GrassDaddy

I've *slowly* been reading this book. Very informative, just not an easy read.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice! Library doesn't have it and can't drop on one right now. Even the ebook was $35 lol it must have a lot of info!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@GrassDaddy

I got it used on Amazon for $20. Same seller has it listed for $126 now! It's excellent but it is a college textbook and thus a bit dry.

Found it here for $17 https://www.thriftbooks.com/w/turfgrass-science-and-management_robert-d-emmons/279006/?mkwid=sX2e1aPQO%7cdm&pcrid=70112897472&pkw=&pmt=&plc=&gclid=Cj0KCQjwh7zWBRCiARIsAId9b4obuottXxw6akNwd23M9MN20sXgXcEhur1XaPErOXIOgjaICyxl8IEaAoTbEALw_wcB#isbn=1418013307&idiq=9697907. Or if you want, when I'm done, which could be awhile  I'll send it to you. I don't like to store books.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Haha that works. I don't have time to read right now but maybe by the time you're done I'll have time =P


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

Turfgrass Management by A.J. Turgeon - the classic, is or at least was in print forever.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Turfgrass soil fertility and chemical problems and management of turfgrass diseases are both good reads as well as http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/ppa/ppa1/ppa1.pdf


----------

